# my old silvia



## haterOFhonda (Apr 12, 2004)

probably small pics when it's posted, best i can do unless opium can use his skills to enlarge it. but the top is my silvia, well was my silvia. and the bottom was the supra that my mom gave to me when i sold the silvia. supra specs: 2.0 twinturbocharged. the emblems on that car says 24-bit twin cam and some othershit. engine code 1G-GTEU.

whoa! nevermind bout the enlargement, dayum that's fuckin huge. that was me in tenth grade i think. or i think it was ninth. forgot.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## haterOFhonda (Apr 12, 2004)

wheni get aim back up and working again, ill show you it, maybe you can fix it up and all that.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Okay... until then.....













just made this one


----------



## Fitz_240 (Jan 29, 2004)

OPIUM said:


>


LMAO!!


----------



## haterOFhonda (Apr 12, 2004)

do something opium.


----------



## billyjuan (Jan 14, 2004)

Opium u crack me up man with your slogans man hbahahaha. 



oh by the way hondahater why u change to haterofhonda"???


----------



## haterOFhonda (Apr 12, 2004)

billyjuan said:


> Opium u crack me up man with your slogans man hbahahaha.
> 
> 
> 
> oh by the way hondahater why u change to haterofhonda"???


cuz those punk mods banned my hondahater name
can you see the pics, billyboy? if not, then ill show you tonight on aim. it's working aight now.


----------



## haterOFhonda (Apr 12, 2004)

OPIUM said:


>


this is the best one. lmao :hal: :hal:


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

haterOFhonda said:


> cuz those punk mods banned my hondahater name


You've gone too far.


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

i dont think he deserved to get banned for that...


----------



## JeffSoldOut (Apr 15, 2004)

i don't think any of us deserved to get banned... but hey its his judgement.


----------



## JeffSoldOut (Apr 15, 2004)

sooooo.... when are the bans on everyones name gonna be lifted?


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

the bannings have been too much i agree


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

i wonder which of us will be next? :dumbass:


----------



## 240(/)b33|)|33| (Apr 5, 2004)

me :dumbass:


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

240(/)b33|)|33| said:


> me :dumbass:


yeah, we all hope so.


----------

